# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A Duhet Te Kete Bisedime midis Kosoves dhe Serbise Ne Keto Rrethana ?

## ARIANI_TB

A Duhet Te Kete Bisedime Midis Qeverise se Kosoves dhe asaj te Serbise ne keto Kushte Apo Rrethana. Pra Kur Ende Serbia Nuk e Ka njofur Pavarsine e Kosoves; kur ende Serbia nuk ka kerkuar Falje Publike; kur ende Serbia pretendon qe ta marr nje pjese dhe nje pasuri te konsiderueshme te territorit te Kosoves dhe kur ende Serbia - Shqiptaret i Quane Terrorista dhe kur ende Shteti i Serbise ne Kushtetuten e Saj e ka Kosoven si pjese perberese te saj !!!

Pra nese ben pergjigjen e juaj

PO  ose JO, dhe arsyet apo argumentet e juaja.

----------


## ximi_abedini

sduhet te ket bisedime por duhet edhe qdo mardhenie me serbin te ndalohet duhet te bllokohet edhe kufini deri ather kur serbia te kerkoje falje dhe te njoh shtetin e kosoves

arsyje
kemi dhjetra mijra te mbyrtur te masakruar te torturuar te dhunuara invalid etje dhe per keto ende serbia ska dhen llogari e as qe ka kerku falje

kemi me dhjetramijra  shtepi te rrenuara shkolla etj te cilat serbia ende ska dhen demshperblim e as qe ka kerku falje

kemi mbi dy mij te zhdukur qe nuk dihet asgje per fatin e tyre serbia duhet te kerkoj falje dhe ti kthej 

nese tradhtart tan te cilet po na udhheqin hyn ne bisedime  ather fajtor do dalim ne dhe viktim do del serbia

ketu do te diskutohet qe kosova te jet nen serbia ashtu siq eshte taivani nen kin 
ketu do diskutohet se ne qdo vend ku ka serb te krijohen komuna edhe nese jan vetem 200 serb dhe te keni lidhje direkte me beogradin e jo me prishtinen 

ketu do kerkohet qe per zgjedhjet ne serbi te votojn edhe shtetasit e kosoves

andaj keto neve nuk na vyn 
ka shum arsyje por keto i ceka si me kryesore

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Jane arsye te shumta perse nuk duhet fare te hyjet ne bisedimet me Serbise, e do i permes disa prejt tyre, qe per mendimin tim jane shume te vleshme dhe jane argumente te cilat duhet permendur:

1.    -    Shteti Serb akoma nuk e ka njohur pavarsine e Kosoves, dhe ne kushtetuten e saj ende e ka nenin qe Kosova eshte pjese e pandashme e Serbise. Pra Kosova eshte krahine autonome e Serbise.

2.    -    Shteti Serb akoma nuk ka kerkuar falje publike per te gjitha ato masakra, per te gjitha ato shkatrime, per te gjitha ato deme qe na ka bere kere 100 vjecar te fundit e sidomos gjate viteve 1990 - 1999.

3.    -    Shteti Serb ende ka struktura paralele te saj gati thuajse ne 30 % te territorit te Kosoves , dhe permes se cilave mundohet qe Kosoven ta beje Boshnjizimin e dyte, dhe akoma Shteti Serb ka apetite per territor te Kosoves.

4.   -   Shteti Serb, permes njeriut te tyre Dick Martyt mundohet qe luften e drejte te Ushtrise Clirimtare te Kosoves ta paraqes si nje lufte te padrejte, dhe njekohesisht Kombin Shqiptar ne Kosove qe ka qene viktime ne Kosove, mundohet ta paraqes si agresor, ndersa veten qe ishte agresor mundohet ta paraqese si Viktime.

E ka edhe shume e shume arsye tjera perse nuk duhet shkuar ne bisedimet e ardhshme me Shtetin Serb, ne keto kushte e ne keto rrethana. Sepse po te shkohet ne bisedime apo negociata me Shtetin Serb ne keto kushto e rrethana, ateherash ne vete pajtohemi me keto gjera negative, ateherash na vete e  vemi vulen e te gjitha ketyre gjerave negative qe po na kanoset nga Shteti Seb dhe disa qarqe Nderkombetare Pro-Serbe e Anti-Shqiptare.

Dhe i kisha pyetur:  dardaniAU:  G.S.Vangjeli perse ne si Komb, perse Kosova duhet hyre apo futur ne Bisedimet me Shtetin Serb ne keto kushte e rrethana.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Topi: Jo bisedime njëherë
Nga Express më 12 janar 2011 në ora 18:06
Presidenti i Shqipërisë, Bamir Topi, pret që Kosova t’i formojë sa më shpejt të gjitha institucionet që dalin nga zgjedhjet e përgjithshme. Ai ka thënë se nuk i përkrah bisedimet Prishtinë-Beograd, derisa nuk qartësohet raporti i Dick Martyt, “i cili në bashkëpunim me qarqet serbe ka si qëllim të barazojë viktimën me xhelatin”. 

I pyetur se a do të ndikojë raporti i raportuesit të Këshillit të Europës, Dick Marty, i cili akuzoi kryeministrin Hashim Thaçi dhe ish-Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës për trafikim organesh të serbëve të zënë rob gjatë luftës në Kosovë, presidenti Topi në një intervistë për Alsat ka thënë se bisedimet ndërmjet Prishtinës dhe Beogradit do të jenë tërësisht të karakterit teknik dhe ato, në mënyrën më absolute, nuk do të venë asnjëherë në dyshim sovranitetin territorial të Kosovës. 

“Sigurisht që ka dëmtuar klimën, por askush nuk mund të dëmtojë zemrën e perspektivës së shtetit të ri të Kosovës… Fillimisht (duhet) të qartësohen faktet që ai hedh, të cilat janë inekzistente, pastaj të futen në bisedime, sepse kjo ka qenë një politikë shumë e rafinuar e qarqeve serbe për të barazuar viktimën me xhelatin”, është shprehur Topi. 

Sipas tij, populli i Kosovës është martir, viktimë e gjenocidit serb. “Janë raste të dokumentuara, të filmuara që qarkullojnë në të gjitha mediat ndërkombëtare. Tentativa për të barazuar, për të bërë të barabartë xhelatin me viktimën, është një tentativë, e cila nuk shkon sot në vitet 2010-2011. Kjo është arsyeja që këto gjëra duhet të sqarohen, por sot, ju e dini që bredh i lirë akoma kryexhelati, i cili ishte në simbiozë me Miloshevicin: Mladici. Për të mbuluar të gjithë këtë situatë, për ta bërë klimën të barabartë sajohen gjithë këto gjëra”, ka shtuar Topi. 

Ai konsideron se agjenturat, të cilat kanë punuar kundër interesave të Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë, kanë tentuar të rekrutojnë edhe individë si dëshmitarë të rremë dhe, praktikisht, të gjitha këto skema kanë dështuar. 

“Ne do të vazhdojmë të jemi të gatshëm të bashkëpunojmë nëpërmjet institucioneve specifike, për t’i qartësuar sa më shpejt këto probleme. Të njëjtën gjë kam dëgjuar edhe nga institucionet e Kosovës, të cilat vihen në dispozicion. Pra është një gjë shumë e mirë, sepse politika moderne sot kërkon që çdo gjë që thuhet duhet patjetër që të argumentohet. Dhe aty ku nuk ka argument, padyshim që edhe ky raport bie poshtë”.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Kosova duhet te Bisedoi me Shqipërin rreth bashkimit, e me pas, le te flasin edhe me Putinin po deshen !

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> Kosova duhet te Bisedoi me Shqipërin rreth bashkimit, e me pas, le te flasin edhe me Putinin po deshen !


Te Lumte Shume. Bash ketu qendron thelbi i kesaj.

 :Bravo:

----------


## Hard

....njiher per njiher , Tema ma palidhje n'forum....

----------


## xhemajl shala

me armikun nuk ke cka te bisedosh,po u ule ne tryeze dmth e humb luften.Serbia se pari duhet tu kerkoj falje publike shqiptareve,ta njoh shtetin e Kosoves dhe pastaj te bisedohet per interesat e perbashkta ne te gjitha lamite -tregti,komunikacion,kulture etj.

----------


## ganimet

Ne shqiptaret kemi telashe me njeri tjetrin dhe per ket sduhet ta fajsojm as ken perveq shqiptarve.

Sipas mendimit tim ne do duhej  te bejm dialog me Serbin .
Drejtsia esht ne anen e shqiptarve, tjeter esht se me shkaun ju bien nofullat ngerq.

Duhet te  ia bej me dije se ne shqiptaret se kemi harruar luften dhe as gje qe na bet keq.

Po kush me i than seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeee
Kta qe bejn luft per pushtet nuk e bejn sepse serbi edhe u afron bbeshtetje  se ja se si i privilegjuan serbet pikrisht  kta qe vet i votuam ,vet i ngritem ne qell ..ku me i zbrit tash.

----------


## beni33

si  pas  mendimit   tim    kushti   i  par   pe te  biseduar  me   serbin fashiste esht  qe   ajo  te   kerkoj  falje    publike   te    pakuan   demin  e shkaktuar  ne   luften    qe  shkaktojn  ne   kosovev    te   arreston  te  gjith   kriminelet  e  luftes    dhe ti largoj    parmaiitart    serb nga   veriu  i  kosoves   dhe   te    pranojn   biseda    si   dy shtete     ndryshe      te  bisedeoj    me  serbin  fashiaste te   miloshrviqit   tash    tadic   esht   trathti e      e  kujdo qe  pranon    bisedda  me    beograd     pra   qeveria  jon  e   korruptuar     nuk e  ka  ket    vulent    
dhe    dote     leshoj     pe  ende   si  gjdo her   
ne si   shqitar   te  kosoves   duhet   ta   kundershtojm    me  gjdo kusht    ket    trathti    qe   po  ben    qeveri   e    shumarve

----------


## K.i EPERM

--citim--beni33--si pas mendimit tim kushti i par pe te biseduar me serbin fashiste esht qe ajo te kerkoj falje publike te pakuan demin e shkaktuar ne luften qe shkaktojn ne kosovev te arreston te gjith kriminelet e luftes dhe ti largoj parmaiitart serb nga veriu i kosoves

Pajtohem unë dhe shumica e Popullatës Shqiptare ,mirëpo në tryezen e bisedimeve s'ka vendë për të gjithë ,kush do të na perfaqësojë!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!

Përshëndetje

----------


## beni33

> ....njiher per njiher , Tema ma palidhje n'forum....


haahahahaha       e   kuptoj   hallin  tend    tash

----------


## beni33

> --citim--beni33--si pas mendimit tim kushti i par pe te biseduar me serbin fashiste esht qe ajo te kerkoj falje publike te pakuan demin e shkaktuar ne luften qe shkaktojn ne kosovev te arreston te gjith kriminelet e luftes dhe ti largoj parmaiitart serb nga veriu i kosoves
> 
> Pajtohem unë dhe shumica e Popullatës Shqiptare ,mirëpo në tryezen e bisedimeve s'ka vendë për të gjithë ,kush do të na perfaqësojë!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Përshëndetje


e   di  qe  ska     vend    per  te  gjith  por    njeher  duhet  te  zgjidhen  njerz  qe    perfaqsojn  shqiptaret  e   kosoves   njerz  qe    kan    te  kaluar  te  paster    e  jo  njeerz  qe     kan dosje   kriminale   dosje   koruptive      me ta    serbia   e  ka  leht   

un pajtohem  me disa   qe   thon  kosova   duhet  te  bisedoj me shqiperin  per  bashkim    pastaj  shohim

----------


## Gogi

Vendos Qeveria e re qe do dal nga zgjedhjet e 12 dhjetorit.

----------


## freiheit

Kurrsesi dhe as sesi ne keto rrethana, cili eshte perfitimi i shqiptareve nga keto bisedime? serbet gjate tyre do te perpiqeshin te fitonin c'ka te mundnin duke pare se kosoven e humben njehere e pergjithmone.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> haahahahaha       e   kuptoj   hallin  tend    tash


Halli i gjithe atyre qe jane kunder VeteVendosjes - Albin Kurtit, jane PRO Bisedave me Serbine dhe Vlalznim Bashkim Me Serbet.

----------

